# Aussie Teen Mums?



## cammy

I've noticed there are a few of us Australians on here so I thouht I'd make a thread for us, even though I'm pretty sure every aussie thread has failed and disappeared on this site haha

How are you all coping with the heat???

The nights are the worst here at the moment. And it sucks because we are packing up our house and its so damn hot :(


----------



## beths baby

Oh hey another Aussie girl!:happydance: r they're many others on here? I haven't noticed lol 
Yeah the weather sucks lately Its soo hot right now both of us can't sleep :(
I've had about 5 hours sleep in 48 hours.. Poor baby won't settle :dohh:


----------



## youngmummy94

Hi :hi: I'm from Sydney..
Our weather is okay at the moment! Its been during the day with a cool breeze but freezing at night. very weird weather but whats new :dohh:


----------



## beths baby

Oh wow ^ ur lucky! Well it's kinda cold in melbourne today but that will probz change quickly :dohh:


----------



## youngmummy94

It'd be great if the aussie mums lived close.


----------



## missZOEEx

I hate hot weather! :growlmad:
good thing I'm a SAHM in amaaaaazing air-conditioning. :happydance:
until I move out in a few months. :cry: so I'll be able to relate to moving in the heat..

It'll be good if we can keep an Aussie Teen Mum thread going! <3


----------



## beths baby

Any Melbourne mummies??


----------



## beths baby

So how is everyone?


----------



## missZOEEx

I haven't actually seen any Melbourne mummies... 
But we're pretty good over here! :) how are you & your little one? 
x


----------



## Leopard

:wave:
Hey girls! Gosh it was hot here the last couple of day. we had a 40, a 45 and another 40 day. Today was nice though, about 27-30. And it's raining at the moment.

Baby bonus FINALLY came in after 45 days of twiddling my thumbs. Bub now has an awesome play mat, some new clothes and IGA had a boxs of huggies nappies (108) for $33 so I grabbed me some of them.

Off to Brisbane on Monday, to take Kezzy to the RBWH on wednesday to figure out what they are doing about her kidneys.


----------



## youngmummy94

It's soo cold here today it's really rainy. 

Wow did it only JUST come through? Mine came though a week ago and I thought that was long. Centrelink are hopeless :dohh:

Are they only $33 on special? Here the are $33 all the time.


----------



## missZOEEx

Sarah- Is it actually raining there today? It looks like it MIGHT rain here. but Canberra weather is rediculous. :dohh: & I'm about to text you actually... this reminded me. 

Yep, they're $33 here too. :]
Good luck at Keziah's appointment! Keep us updated? x


----------



## youngmummy94

It was pouring this morning but now its really bright but cloudy iykwim.


----------



## Leopard

It's overcast here at the moment, had a bit of rain last night. yeah that's on special. Just remember we live in a huge mining area so everything is more expensive around here. Our fortnightly shop is a minimum of $100, normally $200 though.

Yeah centrelink took there bloody time, thank god it came through when it did though, otherwise we would have struggled to get Kez to brisbane.


----------



## youngmummy94

What's wrong with her kidneys?

Fortnightly only $200!? Our weekly is about $150 :dohh:


----------



## Leopard

That's not including fortnightly rent of 360, internet bill of 20-30. dog and cat food etc lol! That's just food xD

She has bilateral hydrophrenisis (sp?). a left duplex ureter system and stage 4 urinary reflux :(


----------



## youngmummy94

I have absolutely no idea what that is :dohh:
We have a fortnightly rent of $440 which includes all our bills etc. We spend so much.


----------



## missZOEEx

holy crap! how can you guys afford that?
our rent will be $280max + bills + food & stuff... & I'm worried we'll struggle! :dohh:


----------



## youngmummy94

$280 fortnightly or weekly? Sydney is really expensive.. like very. Most places for even a 1bedroom place is about $300 min.


----------



## beths baby

Oh wow I still live with my mum and I only have to pay 60 a week ^^ my mums awsome but I'll be getting more money soon so my boards going to go up. That doesn't include food or LOs stuff though but still I guess I'm pretty lucky. I put most of my money into savings. I need a car..


----------



## beths baby

youngmummy94 said:


> $280 fortnightly or weekly? Sydney is really expensive.. like very. Most places for even a 1bedroom place is about $300 min.

Yeah melbz is about the same. I'm looking to move out


----------



## beths baby

missZOEEx said:


> I haven't actually seen any Melbourne mummies...
> But we're pretty good over here! :) how are you & your little one?
> x

Oh ok lol I guess I'm the only one..:thumbup:
Where doing pretty good LOs getting used to the weather. She's been such a good little girl so far :)


----------



## youngmummy94

I would go crazy living with my parents. We just moved from OH's family because they drove us crazy aswell.


----------



## Leopard

I really shouldn't Google :nope:
Here are the actual names for her problems, with links :(

Grade IV Vesicoureteral Reflux- Bilateral

Hydronephrosis - BilaterL

Full duplicated Ureter- Left.

Ugh Google will be the death of me. Just looking at that she will need surgery :cry:


----------



## beths baby

youngmummy94 said:


> I would go crazy living with my parents. We just moved from OH's family because they drove us crazy aswell.

Yeah I know what u mean Im going insane living with my mum. But I'd rather hold on to that extra money than spend it on rent if I have the option. I want to move out when LOs about 1. And I should have a job by then.


----------



## beths baby

Leopard that's horrible :( sorry I don't know your real name :dohh:


----------



## Leopard

I'm Courtney :)


----------



## youngmummy94

Oh that's sad :( Tyler may need surgery as well.


----------



## beths baby

Nice to meet u Courtney :flower:

Why might Tyler need surgery?


----------



## Leopard

Why does he need surgery sweety? :hugs:


----------



## youngmummy94

He has hypospadias. I'll grab a link to it.

He has it extremely mild though, we have an appointment for it in a few weeks to determine if surgery is neccesary. 

https://kidshealth.chw.edu.au/fact-sheets/hypospadias


----------



## beths baby

It sounds nasty poor Tyler :( hopefully he doesn't need surgery


----------



## Bec92

Hi guys!
I haven't been on BnB in forever and my old account, something seemed to have happened to it and I wouldn't remember the username anyway.
I live in Brisbane and my daughters 18 months old.

I was reading about you guys moving out.
I pay $600 a fortnight rent, 109 a month internet & phone, $400 a fortnight on food. Ahhhh life is so expensive! I don't even know how we afford it but luckily we do!!


----------



## cammy

hey girls. Sorry i haven't been on lately, in the middle of moving. The weather has been So got here. It was really sunny but the last few days have been really cloudy and raining. Still got though.

Me and OH payed 340 a fortnight in rent in the house we are leaving, 200 food nappies and other baby stuff, 150 petrol, 79 phones, 59 internet a month. We ase moving into a place that is 700 fortnightly :S i dunno how we are going to survive. But i am So happy that we are living by ourselves, just the three of us. We really need this. Privacy and space.


----------



## cammy

hey girls. Sorry i haven't been on lately, in the middle of moving. The weather has been So got here. It was really sunny but the last few days have been really cloudy and raining. Still got though.

Me and OH payed 340 a fortnight in rent in the house we are leaving, 200 food nappies and other baby stuff, 150 petrol, 79 phones, 59 internet a month. We ase moving into a place that is 700 fortnightly :S i dunno how we are going to survive. But i am So happy that we are living by ourselves, just the three of us. We really need this. Privacy and space.


----------



## Leopard

We arn't too bad off in reality. Our house is a 3bdrm, huge backyard. we don't have licenses so now driving about for us, also we have 3 dogs and 2 cats + 6 3 day old puppies. So we do pretty good. Electricity is our main problem. Approx $500-$800 ever 3 months


----------



## youngmummy94

Electricity and water has gone up so much, its crazy!


----------



## missZOEEx

Okay don't worry about my $250 a week max. lol; 
we're now planning on applying for a few places that are $440 a week. 
We've been living with parents - so not sure how much electricity & all that crap will be? agh, I'm a bit worried. haha. The cost of living is rediculous! 
Hope the moves going well! I know what you mean about the space & privacy. 
x


----------



## Leopard

Thank god we don't pay for water! Oh and we have to buy a gas bottle every 2 1/2 months which is 170 bucks


----------



## beths baby

Up until now I haven't paid anything for electricity and water but soon me and mum r gonna start splitting it half each.


----------



## youngmummy94

For a normal household water is usually about 300-400 depending on the amount you use and electricity can be anywhere really.. if you save it i guess it could be about 300-400 as well but if you just use whatever it will go up of course..


----------



## vicky125

hey :hi:

can i join.. I'm 19 (20 on feb 8th) and i live in melbourne.. i have a 13 month old daughter, heidi lee and am 32ish weeks pregnant with my baby boy Nathaniel ryan.. due march 10th

we currently live with OH's parents but are finding our own house.. were looking anywhere from 250-300 per week, but we want 4 bedrooms so we have a spare for there toy room/whatever :D


----------



## youngmummy94

Hey! 

Aw beths baby is from Melbourne too..
250-300 p/w for 4 bedrooms :| Here one would cost about 500 p/w


----------



## Leopard

wow that's cheap for a 4bdrm. 500-600 here!


----------



## vicky125

were looking in a new development area so everything is pretty cheap..


----------



## beths baby

vicky125 said:


> hey :hi:
> 
> can i join.. I'm 19 (20 on feb 8th) and i live in melbourne.. i have a 13 month old daughter, heidi lee and am 32ish weeks pregnant with my baby boy Nathaniel ryan.. due march 10th
> 
> we currently live with OH's parents but are finding our own house.. were looking anywhere from 250-300 per week, but we want 4 bedrooms so we have a spare for there toy room/whatever :D

Hey :) I'm from Melbourne too :D 
Congrats on ur pregnancy!


----------



## youngmummy94

Lucky! We can't move too far away because of OH's work otherwise we were going down the coast ! :nope:


----------



## beths baby

Wow 250-300 is cheap lol


----------



## vicky125

thanks.. oh works half way between where we live now and where we plan on moving, so its not much difference travel wise :D

thanks bets baby, what part of melbourne do u live in?


----------



## beths baby

South eastern suburbs... Dandenong lol wbu?


----------



## vicky125

at the moment, the northern ones, meadow heights, but moving to melton soon enough


----------



## missZOEEx

nah, Sarah. If Michael didnt have to stay for work you'd be coming to Canberra-hole! :) I think your closest to me. :)


----------



## stacy1991

beths baby said:


> Any Melbourne mummies??[/QUOT
> 
> Hi there im a melb mummy..


----------



## stacy1991

hey girls just reading all your posts about living expenses. Its not cheap at all.

My OH n i pay 650 a fornight in rent, 199 a month for internet, foxtel and home phone, 70 a month for my mobile, 59 a month for my OH mobile, 261 a month to repay or loan, 40 a month for my credit card and about 300 a week in shopping and stuff for bubba, i really don't know how we survive.


----------



## Leopard

:wave: hey to all the newbies. No qlder yet :(s yet. Hey Zoe, I still think it's funny our OHs have the same name!


----------



## stacy1991

hi Leopard. how are you


----------



## Leopard

Not too bad Stace :) A bit sick though, runny nose and a touch of asthma/chest infect :cry: but pretty good. Kezzy goes to the doctor tomorrow to decide if they want to surgery etc. Oh and DF decided to TTC 2 months early :happydance:


----------



## stacy1991

aww thats not too good about feeling abit sick. Fingers crossed it goes all good tomrrow at the drs. You happy or not about ttc 2 months earlier than expected. When are you'se going t ttc?


----------



## youngmummy94

Wow your brave TTC already!


----------



## stacy1991

im kinda in a toss wheather ttc already or wait abit, it took me 2 years to fall preg so not sure how long it will take this time, i want to start ttc but also feel abit guilty that my bubba will miss out on things as i will be pregnant and tired.


----------



## Leopard

Well I have wanted to TTC since bub was born :haha: but we were going to wait until March, but have decided to start now. I'm so excited! Haha brave? Not really, I just don't feel complete yet (I want 3 more).


----------



## stacy1991

I know what you mean i wrote a post on page 6 about wanting to ttc again but was unsure, my oh wants 5 more lol. i always wanted 4 and want them to be close in age.


----------



## Leopard

Then why not go for it? If you are stable and hapypy, don't worry about baby missing out, you'd be amazing what a pregnant woman can acheive :) Are you breastfeeding of formula?


----------



## vicky125

me and my OH were ttc when heidi was 5 weeks old.. we didn't succeed til she was 6 months old but thats got to do with oh's lack of sex drive and bad timing.. and look now.. less then 8 weeks to go..

id say go for it.. i can't wait til i have nate


----------



## stacy1991

Yeah i think im going to go for it my partner does want another one really soon, and we are stable been together for 3 years have our own house parnter works full time. What you said about missing out is excatly what my partner said. it took 2 years to concieve my little boy that i wanted so badly and it was making me so upset and dissapointed that it was taking that long and im worried about that same time frame again but hey all i can do is try it will happen when it does. so you excited about TTC #2. I breastfed for the first month then switched to formula and the last 2 days ive been giving him solids twice a day as he suffers from really bad wind and spits up alot. WBU?


----------



## Leopard

Very excited. I'm breastfeedimg/pumping. I have to have 4x 50mL bottles expressed a day to mix with fortifier.


----------



## stacy1991

Thanks vikki def going to go 4 #2 asap.


----------



## stacy1991

Don't they say that breastfeeding is a form of concraception? I'm very happy for you, hopefully it happens soon for you.


----------



## Leopard

Some people say that but from what I have seen it's a load of bull crap lol. And its only if you exclusivelly. I pump and use a dummy.


----------



## vicky125

thats alright, it tok us 3 months with heidi so we thought we would get in straight away.. good thing we did


----------



## stacy1991

Yeah i dn't think its all that true either. Bet your excited Vicky not long now for you.


----------



## stacy1991

Sorry so how old are you both, and where are use from, im 5 days off 21 and in melb


----------



## vicky125

3 weeks tomorrow off 20.. in melbourne aswell :D

and very excited


----------



## Leopard

I'm 18, DF is 23 (24 this year, I just turned 18). We live in a place called Moura, 2hrs inland from Rockhampton, Central QLD


----------



## stacy1991

Cool Cool, Be back soon going to give my littl one a bath.


----------



## vicky125

ok.. i gave mine one about half an hour ago.. :D


----------



## stacy1991

:haha: Mine was asleep in his rocker until now. then he spends about half hour in the bath kicking and splashing.


----------



## vicky125

heidi's been up since 3... but she will be going to bed soon


----------



## stacy1991

oh wow, she doesn't get grummpy being up so long. what time she go to bed.


----------



## vicky125

her bedtime depends on how many day sleeps she has.. if she has one at lunch she will be down by 8 for the night, if she has 2 she will go down bout 9


----------



## youngmummy94

Tyler is sleeping atm as well..


----------



## stacy1991

oh ok cool.


----------



## Leopard

So is Kezzy.


----------



## stacy1991

my little man is wide awake waiting for his fed in 20 mins lol.


----------



## vicky125

illl join in, so is heidi :D.. (that is if she has fallen asleep already)


----------



## stacy1991

lol


----------



## cammy

just caught up. I don't have internet yet because of the move which makes it difficult to keep in convo.

I would love to have another baby but not this soon. Alexander is such a high demanding baby that i don't think i could handle another right now. Plus there's the money issue and me and OH still aren't completely okay. I mean all our issues are solved. It just feels like something is missing :(

my poor bubba really isn't taking the move well :( he is So miserable when he wakes up at night, he just cries and cries. And he is So clingy to me lately. I really want to get this move over and done with So i can focus more on making him happier and comfortable in this house


----------



## stacy1991

Hi Cammy,

I'm sorry to hear you and OH are having problems, hopefully that piece that feels like is missing will fall back into place.

your little one is probly a bit scared of being somewhere new and not quite sure of the new place, give him time hell get used to the move and the new house.


----------



## beths baby

I haven't even thought of having another baby. I'm single though. FOB and I broke up when I was about 6 months pregnant.. He hasn't even met her yet, his excuse is he can't because he doesn't have s car atm:dohh: im only going to consider having another child oifI'm married or in a seriously relationship. But at least not for another 5 years.
And my LOs asleep now too she was crying for hours today because of the heat so I took her to the plaza for the air conditioning.


----------



## beths baby

Aww cool another melb girl :) hii


----------



## stacy1991

Sorry to hear about the FOB, that is a pretty lame excuse if he was man enough to get you pregnant he should be man enough to meet his little girl.

My little ones about to go to bed now, its been very hot here too so he hasn't slept much n i tried to put him to bed earlier and he just cried cause it was warm in his room.

Ahhh its not a fun day when they just scream for hours and won't stop.

Where you from?


----------



## stacy1991

beths baby said:


> Aww cool another melb girl :) hii

where abouts in melb r u,me springvale


----------



## beths baby

Oh I know. He's just making excuses because he can't deal with the situation. It pisses me off though coz even though he's an ass I want her to know her dad. And it breaks my heart that he hasn't seen her yet because she's such a sweetie and he's already missed out on so much.. 
He's been so immature for a 21 year old and I really thought he would step up but he's been so childish ever since he found out.

Yeah LO hates the weather she was awake for hours yesterday and she was really unsettled today. It's only when it's hot that she gets this upset. Shes asleep finally :)


----------



## beths baby

LOL! I'm in dandenong haha


----------



## stacy1991

Finally my little man is asleep after crying and me having to pat his back for a bout a min.

Hun at the end of the day if thats his choice he wants to make hes the one thats going to miss out and to be honest if hes going to be like that shes prob better of without him. Like i know hes her dad and that you like him to be there for her but the balls in his court and as she grows up hes the one thats going to have the guilty concense and be missing out on her life. Atleast she will have her mummy that will giver her the world.

I know excatly what you mean my LO is excatly the same during the really hot days he just will not sleep then gets really grouchy and cries and screams but will just not sleep.

Wow i was in dandenong all the time for my mid wife app lol, n delivered at dandenong hosp lol.


----------



## beths baby

Uh oh she's waking up :dohh: she's only ben asleep for an hour, if that.

We're both better off without him. I'm doing just fine without him I know I can support her. my mums been amazing, she's supported me better than FOB could :) and if he ever changes his mind then we'll just sort things out from there I guess. 

Lol did u go to the young women's clinic? I went there and I delivered at dandy hospital too


----------



## stacy1991

oh poor you, it does get better with them sleeping. she didnt sleep for long, my little one is out for the night now he will wake about 9.30am

Thats great that your mums been really supportive.

Umm not sure it was the clinic at 131 cleenland just down from hosp.


----------



## beths baby

Well the most shes ever slept for is about 4 hours but lately she wants a feed every 1-2 hours. Yeah my mums cool I've had almost no sleep lately so mum took her for 3 hours last night so I could rest. It was the best sleep I have ever had :D
I'm not sure what number it is but that must be it because I think There is only the one clinic on cleeland st.


----------



## stacy1991

she maybe going through a groth spert. 

Aww poor you, it must be hard being on your own, atleast your mum is helping though that would be a big help.

How r u like being a mummy


----------



## Leopard

I had to wake Kez up for her feed and nappy change, otherwise I wouldn't get any sleep later lol!


----------



## stacy1991

sounds like you got it down packed lol


----------



## Leopard

I'm learning! :haha:


----------



## stacy1991

Thats true, its all about trial and error, learn what works best for ur LO.

She back asleep?


----------



## Leopard

Dunno lol, she's upstairs with DF, he took her to bed with him, I'm guessing she is since I cn't hear any noise :D


----------



## stacy1991

no noise is good news for you lol. 

Do you co-sleep with her.


----------



## Leopard

Occasionally. When we are at home she is usually in her basinett though occasionally she spends half the night in with us. When we are at my cousins in Brisbane like we are now she either sleeps in the pram or in with us.


----------



## stacy1991

oh ok. She doesnt mind sleeping in her bassinet?

With my little one he would not sleep in his cot, as sson as we would out him in he would cry, he would only sleep if he was in bed with us. He wouldn't sleep during days in his cot either, its only been the past 2 months he would sleep in his cot during the days and the last 3 nights hes slept in his cot.


----------



## Leopard

She doesn't mind sleeping in it, she loves the insert we use in there and in the pram too, makes her feel really snug.


----------



## cammy

Alexander normally wakes up every hour or less during the night and he's nearly 8 months old :S
just before we moved he had 3 or 4 nights where he would sleep for 3, 4 or 5 hours at a time ( it was amazing) but then we moved and he's gone backwards. Even worse before and he SCREAMS.

He decided to wake up at 5am and stay awake this morning :S i am So tired.


----------



## missZOEEx

*Bree*- Aw no! Fingers crossed he'll go back to his better sleeping habbits when you settle into the new house. Isaac is terrible when he's away from home so I'm sure he'll be the same when our time to move comes. :/ 

*Courtney*- Our OH's have the same name?! did I know this... or maybe I forgot. haha! 

*TTC-earlier-ers*- I'm jealous. that is all. 

opinions on making a BNB AUSSIE TEEN MUM f/b page?
I find it a million and one times easier to get on fb than here... & It'd be nice to have somewhere that we can all keep up with our little ones & each other. :D


----------



## Leopard

Sounds good Zoe, but I'd be on mobile for a while, facebook is a bitch on my slow internet until it rolls over.


----------



## vicky125

sounds like a plan... sorry was a bit absent last night, having BH's and went to bed early 

illl join if you make a Facebook group :D


----------



## youngmummy94

Good idea Zoe! Easier than here I reckon. Make one!


----------



## Leopard

Uggh I wanna vent but I'd get eaten.


----------



## missZOEEx

^ haha exactly! I'll do it as soon as possible. :) 
x


----------



## missZOEEx

Sarah & Courtney - your added. 
Everyone else - can I please have your facebook names? or links? 
x


----------



## chloe95

Hello Im Chloe.. from Sydney :) 
Im 22 weeks pregnant with a baby boy!


----------



## Leopard

:wave: Hi chloe and gratz!


----------



## vicky125

vicky Facebook :D


----------



## vicky125

congrats chloe :D.. welcome


----------



## beths baby

Congrats Chloe :flower:
Ohh I don't have fb anymore I deleted my account :/


----------



## missZOEEx

I'll add you in too Chloe. Thanks Vicky!
& that's okay Beth. we'll still be on here. :hugs:


----------



## beths baby

Yeah I might make a new one though I'm gonna feel left out :blush:


----------



## stacy1991

Hi chole and congrats on your baby boy.


----------



## haylz9

Hi, I'm Hayley and I'm from sydney. 

I'm 7 weeks and 2 days pregnant :).


----------



## missZOEEx

beth- you SO should! :) if you do, let me know. 
Hi Hayley! Congratulations on your pregnancy! if you want to be added into the Australian Teen Mummy's FB group just send me a link to your page. (if you have one of course. haha)


----------



## beths baby

Congrats hayley! 
I'll let u no when I do Zoe :)


----------



## missZOEEx

No worries! :) x


----------



## stacy1991

Congrats Haylz


----------



## youngmummy94

congrats Hayley! I need to delete some groups so I can go on it :/ & i know Chloe IRL :) I also know a few other young mums we can add !


----------



## missZOEEx

^ yes you do! 
coz I'd already posted an introduction post saying that Tyler will be our first Baby profile pic! but that's okay - We'll start that whenever your joined. haha


----------



## beths baby

I haves friend irl that will probz join too


----------



## stacy1991

Hello Hello

How is everyone today.


----------



## stacy1991

I love those pic of ur LO Miss Zoee, are they professionally done?


----------



## haylz9

Thanks, this is a link to my fb :).

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=542693440


----------



## stacy1991

So you excited Haylz?


----------



## missZOEEx

the more the merrier! :)
& thanks! yeah, they're pro photo's. they were done when he was 4 weeks, so in need if some up to date ones! haha. 

I'll add you Hayley.


----------



## stacy1991

Gorgeous pix.. 

I didn get any pro done when he was born but we took alot of him, i wanna get some pro ones done soon though now that hes giggling and stuff


----------



## missZOEEx

Yeah you definitely should!
now would be a great age! our LO's are kinda close-ish in age. 
do you have FB? & would you be interested in joining our Australian Young Mummy's group? x


----------



## stacy1991

No i dont have FB. I did but deleted it due to issues that my OH and i left behind in NSW, shit was happening on FB so it wasnt worth having. Sorry.

Yeah they r close your LO about 2 weeks older.


----------



## missZOEEx

Oh I don't blame you for deleting it... that's alright. :) 
we still have this post. :D 
oh wow. That's awesome. So your LO was born early September? 
x


----------



## beths baby

i made a new one :) heres the link
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003355989835


----------



## beths baby

i made it two seconds ago so i have no freinds ha


----------



## stacy1991

Yerr his due date was 26th sept but i was induced due to Pre-eclampsia at 37+2 so he was born on 8th sep.


----------



## missZOEEx

haha - you'll have me as a friend in a minute! :D 
oh wow, that would have been exciting & scary! glad he's happy & healthy now!


----------



## stacy1991

Yeah was scary but very exciting aswell.. I was so overwhelmed with emotions i started crying when they told me they were keeping me in hosp to induce me the next day.


----------



## missZOEEx

haha. a few times that I ended up in hospital with high BP I hoped they'd say that to me.. so I can imagine how happy you would have been! lol


----------



## beths baby

i was induced too but i was so shocked because everything was normal the entire pregnancy then i went in one night because i thought my waters had broken. then they told me that they had started breaking a few days before.
i had to be induced the next day because she was at risk for infection.
turns out she did get an infection and had to be on a drip for 48 hours


----------



## missZOEEx

oh wow... crazy. 
my waters never broke on their own. 
I went into labor naturally - but after they broke my waters my labor stopped so I had to be induced then & it was HELL. so I feel sorry for you guys. it's so much more horrible than normal labor.


----------



## stacy1991

Thats what everyone has told me that being induced is so much more worse that naturally going into labour. 

The night befor i had cervadil insterted into me then it got taken out about 6.30 the next morning then at 7.20am they broke my waters and hooked me up to a hormone drip to bring on my contracts i was laughing and in no pain for the first 2 hours then it hit me contractions started comming every 2 sec i had no time to breathe they turned the hormone drip down and i was just crying and in so much pain demanding an epidural awwwwww thats better the epidural kicked in and it was all smooth sailing lol


----------



## missZOEEx

well it's definitely true! My labor was 20 hours total. I was 8cm when I got to hospital and was in NO pain whatsover. they broke my waters at 7pm and I was induced at around 8.30. was rushed for a c-section at 11.40pm

so natural: 3am-8.30pm = amazing 12.5hours
induced: 8.40pm-11.40 = HORRIFIC 4ish+ hours!

eek; sounds horrible! good thing for epidural? sounds like it saved you! haha.


----------



## vicky125

hey I'm back.. had a good day. we inspected and applied for 5 houses.. i have positive thinking... i mean how unlucky would i have to be to be rejected for all of them... we should know by friday anyway :D


----------



## missZOEEx

that's good! your doing better than us! we've filled out two applications and it's gone no furthar than that! GOOD LUCK! I'm sure you'll most definitely get ATLEAST one. haha.


----------



## vicky125

well they're all through the same real-estate and the inspections were all within 10 minutes of the next so although we only wanted to apply for 2, we applied for the others just because we need something before he comes and with 7 1/2 weeks we can't really afford to put it off any longer


----------



## stacy1991

yes it sure did save me.

did it bother u that u had to get a C-Section.

Vicky- good luck , youd have to get atleast 1 out of 5 lol


----------



## vicky125

i know the odds are in our favour, you can't apply unless you inspect first and they only d opens and 3 out of 5 we were the only ones who looked, so we should hopefully we get the one we want, i not any will do


----------



## stacy1991

Even if you don't get the one you most wanted, atleast you got one. And later on you could look for one you want when you have more time


----------



## vicky125

yeah thats how were thinking now.. we spent the last 6 months being picky, now its a matter of just getting something..


----------



## stacy1991

I know excatly what you mean!!


----------



## beths baby

by the time i asked for an epi they said it was too late.. :dohh: i wish i had one the pain was the worst


----------



## beths baby

good luck vicki


----------



## stacy1991

Oh thats no good,i feel for u


----------



## vicky125

thanks beth :D, and i bet your proud now that the epidural wasn't an option, because that means drug free


----------



## missZOEEx

pfsh. I have no doubt you'll get one. 
& we're being the same at the moment. lol - super picky!  
when you get one you'll have to post some pics! 

uhhh... thats a hard question. having a c-section in general didn't really effect me. 
but I was pretty disapointed. Isaac never dropped or engaged into my pelvis. & I knew this because every antenatal appointment was the same. She'd say "His head is down, but he hasn't dropped yet" I asked her at my 38 week appointment what would happen if he never dropped & she told me not to worry too much about it and said that he could drop as late as an hour before he was born... but deep down I had a feeling that he'd end up being born by C-section. So i'd kinda accepted my gut feeling. 

But when I got to hospital at 10.30am on the day he was born & was told I was already 8cm I thought I had hope for a natural birth... I figured that I'd got so far - he must have dropped. But nope, his head was still super high up. They even called in an Emergency Ultrasound machine when I was in labor to make sure that he wasn't breech or transverse. BUT because he never dropped PLUS the doctors had to play around up my hoo haa so much because he was so far up my cervix began to swell up and I went from 8cm dilated down to 6. Almost unheard of... but I'd been in labor for 20 hours & they decided that I could wait hours and hours more and see what happened or just get it over and done with. So in the end it was ultimately my choice...


----------



## cammy

i wish i had a natural birth but it was out of my control and would choose to have a csection all over again to save my baby.


Can't sleep. Sucks So much.


----------



## vicky125

lol thanks zoee 

i don't think id mind if i ended up with a c section, as long as i know bubs will be safe and if its better then i have no complaints... with heidi they were prepping me just in case as my waters had been broken almost 24 hours and she still hadn't come, but he arrived within the hour, but i wasn't fussed about it.. i just wanted it over by that point (44 hours)

i think you guys are brave for having gone through one..


----------



## missZOEEx

cammy said:


> i wish i had a natural birth but it was out of my control and would choose to have a csection all over again to save my baby.
> 
> 
> Can't sleep. Sucks So much.

I agree 100%. when your in that situation you don't matter anymore. 
I can't sleep either... but probably coz I'm not trying. :blush:
has Alexander settled down any yet?


----------



## missZOEEx

vicky125 said:


> lol thanks zoee
> 
> i don't think id mind if i ended up with a c section, as long as i know bubs will be safe and if its better then i have no complaints... with heidi they were prepping me just in case as my waters had been broken almost 24 hours and she still hadn't come, but he arrived within the hour, but i wasn't fussed about it.. i just wanted it over by that point (44 hours)
> 
> i think you guys are brave for having gone through one..

yep! that's pretty much it. having baby safely is number 1 priority! 
oh wow, close call... gosh, 44 hours is a little OTT. Are you worried about your labor coming up? x


----------



## stacy1991

Just got my LO to sleep and finished cooking, abit late lol.

omg ur labour was long nearly 2 day. i bet you just wanted it to be all over


----------



## vicky125

missZOEEx said:


> vicky125 said:
> 
> 
> lol thanks zoee
> 
> i don't think id mind if i ended up with a c section, as long as i know bubs will be safe and if its better then i have no complaints... with heidi they were prepping me just in case as my waters had been broken almost 24 hours and she still hadn't come, but he arrived within the hour, but i wasn't fussed about it.. i just wanted it over by that point (44 hours)
> 
> i think you guys are brave for having gone through one..
> 
> yep! that's pretty much it. having baby safely is number 1 priority!
> oh wow, close call... gosh, 44 hours is a little OTT. Are you worried about your labor coming up? xClick to expand...


im not really worried as much, just want it to be quicker.. the time round I'm taking RLT so hopefully its shorter.. and they also say second labours are shorter then the first (in some cases) so hoping for that too


----------



## vicky125

stacy1991 said:


> Just got my LO to sleep and finished cooking, abit late lol.
> 
> omg ur labour was long nearly 2 day. i bet you just wanted it to be all over

yes it was.. by the end i was just continually sucking on the gas trying to fall asleep..


----------



## youngmummy94

I'm hoping for my next I have a better labour.


----------



## stacy1991

i sucked the gad about 3 times be4 the epidural and it just made me feel really dizzy and like i was completely drunk and didnt seem to do anything for the pain.

I hope next time round i go into labour naturally.


----------



## missZOEEx

I hope you have a better labor next time around too Sarah! 
you had a pretty rough time. :( 
VICKI- my fingers will be crossed for a quicker delivery! :D


----------



## beths baby

vicky125 said:


> thanks beth :D, and i bet your proud now that the epidural wasn't an option, because that means drug free

Yeah I am proud. But the whole time I was pushing (that was the worst part for me) I was thinking I'm NEVER DOING THIS AGAIN! 
Its funny though how quick u forget the pain of labour coz i don't really remember why I kept saying that to myself. 
Natures way of making us want to do it again I think lol


----------



## vicky125

the cute cuddly face at the end makes us want to do it again :D

and thanks zoee


----------



## beths baby

Very true it makes everything worth it


----------



## stacy1991

Thats so true beth, it amazing how we forget the pain we went through and want to do it again. Like you remember that u were in pain but you forgot how bad it really was, and 1 or 2 days of labour is so worth it the moment they come out and place on you the happiness and overwhelmed feeling you get is the most amazing feeling.


----------

